# BordAtlas



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Am I right in thinking the Bordatlas is in German and is that a major problem for me and my limited language skills?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't know any German either but book and symbols are easy to follow once you have worked out the codes. The odd things I needed to remember I just wrote the translations in the front for future reference. 

Excellent book and recommended by many.

Mandy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

It's desperately easy to work out what is written, on the inside cover there is a guide to the symbols used in English and prices and things like electric (Strom) you soon get the hang of.

If you're going to Germany it's good to try and speak a bit of the language, rather then Sprechen Sie Englisch all the time


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

I now a little German, his name is Ralph, but I dont think I could read a book, but it sounds as though I will get by.
Thanks


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

There is a set of Pushpins in the download section for Autoroute 2010 which give page references to the Boad Atlas. 
We find these very useful in Germany as it seems like wherever there is a grouping of towns with stelplaz you will visit an area that is worth seeing.
It is also useful for planning trips when you have a destination in mind and can check on Stelplaz that are within your preferred driving range and others nearby in case they do not suit.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

It is a great and easy to use book
Dont forget the campsites feature on here though - invaluable!


----------

